# It's A Dog's Life- All for the Animals



## lola_sos (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello everyone. Two of our team, Laura and Maria, are living the dog’s life. They are staying in a dog kennel for 24 hours to raise money for the abandoned animals of the Algarve. 

The live video camera links are available on the website sosalgarveanimals . com

In support of the Portuguese animals, please visit and support....

Thank you.


----------

